# Our latest foster...and idea as to her breed?



## FlyingQuizini

Cute! Maybe some Pomeranian in there...


----------



## olliversmom

Lol. What a cutie. The eye circles are a hoot! Poor baby in a dumpster. She has to be tough to survive that. Good on you watching over her


----------



## jealous1

Thanks for the suggestion! Went and looked at pomeranian puppy pics and she does look a lot like that except for the tail.


----------



## Zuca's mom

So precious! Bless you for rescuing her and giving her a place to rest.


----------



## OutWest

I would guess Pom, too. Your description of her feistiness fits Pom also. She sure is a cutie! Bet she'll find a forever home fast.


----------



## robinrd

She is super cute! She does look like she has Pom in her.


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh my goodness! Her breed is "Dang Cute".

I would get banned if I posted what I think of the slime that dumped her, but I'm so glad she was found and is now in a FANTASTIC foster home.


----------



## fostermom

First thought when I saw her (she is precious!) is Pom mix.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

Maybe Pomeranian Silky mix?


----------



## Karen519

*Sassy*

Sassy is beyond ADORABLE!
When I saw the first pic, I automatically thought Husky or Malamute, but I doubt it! 
What about Australian Shepherd?
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/australianshepherd.htm


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sassy's so adorable, thank you for taking her in.

Possible Pom, Chi, Yorkie mix?

My neighbors have two Chihuahuas, the youngest is maybe 3 months now. He's a busy little guy and very fiesty. He comes charging up to the fence whenever my goldens are out barking at them. My Remy goes up to him, just looks at him, but never barks. This little guy thinks he's a very big dog.


----------



## nolefan

coppers-mom said:


> I would get banned if I posted what I think of the slime that dumped her, but I'm so glad she was found and is now in a FANTASTIC foster home.


Seriously, when I looked at her face, all I could think was "who does this? what kind of a monster could dump a helpless baby like that?" It truly makes me frightened to let my children out into the world on their own to think people who are that devoid of decency and compassion are walking among us out there. It's truly depressing. Thank you jealous1 for taking her in and showing her love. It's people like you who help me remember that we have angels walking among us as well.


----------



## Barkr

A dumpster? What is wrong with people? Glad she is safe with you, I would say she has some Pom in her.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Omg..she is so so so cute!! I dont think she will last long with you! I too think Pom mix.


----------



## Tahnee GR

She is adorable! I too think Pom mix and maybe some Chi, too.


----------



## OutWest

Wondering what the vet had to say about Sassy. Is she healthy? Did you get an age estimate? Also was hoping you'd post more pictures...so I can get a new puppy fix!


----------



## jealous1

Thank you everyone for your input. Unfortunately, Sassy broke with parvo this morning. The shelter we are fostering for is very small and is unable to afford the treatment to keep her at the vet's, so we are trying taking care of her at home. Due to her size, we are doing sub-Q fluids every 2 hours rather than IV fluids; unfortunately, that means she is getting a lot of shots which I know hurt. She has already received some anti-nausea medication as well as antibiotics, both of which she will get again tomorrow if we are able to make it through the night. Please say a little prayer for her as right now she seems to be holding her own (she has not thrown up since noon which was been her only symptom) but that could change quickly. I have been holding her most of the afternoon and will continue through the night--I want her to know she is loved.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Sending prayers and healing thoughts to Sassy. Thank you for loving her.


----------



## jealous1

She has made it through the night and has not thrown up. I have had only one other experience with a puppy with parvo (our Maggie, who did pull through), and this one is not showing any of the same symptoms. I am hoping that her case is a very mild one and we caught it early enough (?). I need to go get her next sub-Q fluids and then start getting ready to work. DH is going to watch over her today.


----------



## coppers-mom

Keeping you and little Sassy in my thoughts and prayers. Thank God she's somewhere safe and loved.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Holding little Sassy in my thoughts & prayers - thank you for taking her in and it sounds like she was found right in time.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

My vote goes to Pom as well.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Sending good thoughts and prayers for precious little Sassy. Bless you for taking care of her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So glad to hear little Sassy made it through the night and is holding on. I think this little one is a survivor, she's been through so much already.

My thoughts and prayers go out to her, thank you for loving and taking care of this little girl.


----------



## kwhit

Talk to your vet about getting her started on Tamiflu as soon as possible. I've heard it's truly a miracle drug for parvo puppies. I've also heard great things about Parvaid. Hope she pulls through, she's a doll.


----------



## OutWest

Hard to read about this diagnosis. It does sound as if she's fighting. It would seem she ended up in the right hands and arms in the nick of time. You're wonderful to care for her. Did the vet have any idea of her age? Sending healing thoughts to little miss Sassy.


----------



## jealous1

First off, thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers . . . something I know always helps.

Second, we are calling this little one "CC" now as Sassy is actually just too long for her.

Third, CC is doing so well that we are having some doubts about her diagnosis, especially after talking to the vet I usually use (she only works PT and was not available yesterday). We will be taking her in tomorrow for a re-test. I have just fed her a small amount of chicken and rice and she gobbled it up and looked for more. We also are starting her slowly on nutra-cal supplement which she also likes. 

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Hoping that CC continues to do well. You have our prayers. God was watching this little one when he sent you her way. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

:woot2::yipee::headbang2:You_Rock_:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## jealous1

We are back from the vet's and CC definitely tests positive for parvo. My regular vet explained that even though she is doing really well, that her "mom" could have had parvo herself and survived or was recently vaccinated prior to whelping; either way, "mom" probably has/had good antigens that she passed along to CC. We are to continue fluids, antibiotics, and cerenia (if needed) and continue to feed her very small amounts of rice and chicken every 4-6 hours. Good news is that my vet showed us an easier and much less painful way to give CC her fluids and we can now cut back the number of times we have to give them to her to twice a day since we can give her more at one time.

Thanks again . . . and please continue those prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My continued thoughts and prayers for little CC, good to hear she's got a great appetite. 

This little one is a fighter. 

Thank you for all you're doing for her.


----------



## jealous1

Thank you for your continued thoughts and prayers that CC keeps fighting. She decided she wasn't hungry this afternoon's feeding and is spending most of her time sleeping. She has received another shot of cerenia and I may bump up her next fluid intake.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope your little baby is doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's baby girl CC doing this a.m.? 

I hope she had a good night.


----------



## gmammad

a friend of mine has a dog that looks very similar, he is a pom/cihuahua mix


----------



## jealous1

CC has still not eaten since yesterday afternoon and I am definitely noticing some more lethargy/not as alert. Last night and this morning she has had diarrhea and I think I saw a small tinge of blood in it this morning. We have just finished with her a.m. fluids and penicillin shot. She is sleeping on my chest as I type. Please keep those prayers coming ... she is still fighting.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Poor baby. Prayers continue.


----------



## OutWest

jealous1 said:


> CC has still not eaten since yesterday afternoon and I am definitely noticing some more lethargy/not as alert. Last night and this morning she has had diarrhea and I think I saw a small tinge of blood in it this morning. We have just finished with her a.m. fluids and penicillin shot. She is sleeping on my chest as I type. Please keep those prayers coming ... she is still fighting.


Poor sweet tiny, tiny dog. Fight on, CC. Sending healing thoughts to you.


----------



## robinrd

So sorry to hear she has been so sick, I pray she pulls through, poor little thing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Come on baby girl, keep fighting. 

My continued thoughts and prayers coming your way for little CC.


----------



## Ranger

Oh poor angel...sending thoughts and prayers her way. 

I had a parvo scare with one of my fosters last year. She ended up testing negative for it, but it really is a terrifying experience. Hopefully little CC keeps battling and fights it off!!


----------



## jealous1

CC may be over the hump! This morning she was alert and ate a small amount of chicken and rice. She has continued to eat throughout the day and is now on my lap using my fingers as her personal chew toys  We will continue to keep a close eye on her and she will remain on antibiotics through the week. Thanks everyone for all of your thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## OutWest

jealous1 said:


> CC may be over the hump! This morning she was alert and ate a small amount of chicken and rice. She has continued to eat throughout the day and is now on my lap using my fingers as her personal chew toys  We will continue to keep a close eye on her and she will remain on antibiotics through the week. Thanks everyone for all of your thoughts and prayers!!


That's great news!

:artydude


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Yay

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

Keeping little CC in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jealous1

CC is doing great - you would never know she has been sick! She is eating good and this morning we had a good poop!!!  She's back to chomping on my fingers and rolling over for tummy rubs. 
Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers!!! :wavey:

CC last night on my lap & just now - look at those little shark teeth!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is _FANTASTIC _news! 

I knew this little girl was a fighter, she'd been through so much already, didn't think she'd give up now. 

CC's so adorable, great pictures. Love her coloring.


----------



## CStrong73

What great news!
Our rescue group has had THREE puppies come in with parvo recently. Two didn't make it...one did. Thank goodness this little girl found you!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so happy little CC is doing well!!!!!!!!
I got quite a laugh out of the shark pic.


----------



## OutWest

I'm so glad CC is coming out of the parvo! Hooray! And I don't see how you'll be able to give her up, after letting her chew on your fingers.... She is amazingly cute!


----------



## Karen519

*Cc*



jealous1 said:


> CC is doing great - you would never know she has been sick! She is eating good and this morning we had a good poop!!!  She's back to chomping on my fingers and rolling over for tummy rubs.
> Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers!!! :wavey:
> 
> CC last night on my lap & just now - look at those little shark teeth!


I am doing the HAPPY DANCE that CC is doing great!
She is SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## jealous1

CC continues to do well. Here she is taking a little nap - enjoy!


----------



## GoldenNewbee

Just catching up on this string and saying prayers for sweet CC's continued recovery! She's just too cute! You are amazing by the way.


----------



## Zuca's mom

That is the cutest picture, the one with her ears up. So glad she's doing better.


----------



## OutWest

She is soooo cute and I'm so happy she's bouncing back. What did the vet say about her age and breed mix?


----------



## SandyK

Just seeing your post. CC is so darn cute!! I am glad you are fostering her and taking such good care of her!!


----------



## ilovesandwich

I am so glad CC is doing better. All your love must have helped. Take good care, all three of you! And keep us posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Terry*

I can't get over how cute CC is! 
Would just love to hug her and shower her with kisses.
What did vet say about her age?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

CC's such a doll. 

Great to see she's doing so well.


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray for cute little CC doing well. She is unbelievably cute.


----------



## Karen519

*Cc*

God Bless this little sweetie!


----------



## jealous1

Sorry everyone for delay in updating (had a personal emergency come up). CC continues to do really well and is using her shark teeth on me as I type. Hard to believe she was as ever as sick as she was. Thanks again for all of your thoughts, prayers and well-wishes


----------



## OutWest

So glad to hear she is stil doing well...bet you're happy the shark teeth are back in action! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Doing Happy Dance*

Doing the Happy Dance for little CC.
So HAPPY for you both!
Thanks for the update.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Any new pics of this little cutie pie?

Really happy she is doing great.


----------



## jealous1

A couple of pics taken this afternoon - sorry the one is so blurry but now that CC is feeling better, it's hard to catch her not moving  She now weighs 3 pounds!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the new pictures, she is such a little cutie pie. 

If she's anything like the two little Chis living next door to me, she's probably a little ball of fire. These two go non stop all day long, wish I had their energy.


----------



## Karen519

*Terry*

Terry

She is BEYOND ADORABLE. Wish I was there to hold her!


----------



## coppers-mom

Cute, cute, cute! I am so glad the CC is doing well and having such fun.


----------



## CStrong73

Don't know if I missed it, but did you ever find out what breeds she is?
I don't know if it would even be possibly, but she looks like a Chiuaua/GSD mix. With the face of an Ewok. Her eyes look just like the Ewoks in Return of the Jedi. LOL!
She is SOO adorable! If my girls saw her, they would go nuts.


----------



## OutWest

jealous1 said:


> A couple of pics taken this afternoon - sorry the one is so blurry but now that CC is feeling better, it's hard to catch her not moving  She now weighs 3 pounds!


She is so amazingly cute and looks incredibly mischievous. In one pic she almost looks like a Papillon. Did your vet ever say what he thought her breed was?


----------



## coppers-mom

CC's pics make me laugh!


----------



## Karen519

*Cc*

CC is an adorable little sweetheart!
Looking forward to more pictures!!


----------



## Amberbark

*Cutie Pie!*

CC is a cutie pie! I would venture a guess at Papillon/Pom. In the bitey face pic, she looks alot like my Pap as a puppy.....:wavey: Vicki


----------



## jealous1

Sorry everyone for not posting a few pics before now--life has been pretty busy. CC continues to do well, think she's 10' tall, and not afraid of anything or anyone. When I first took her in and before we got the parvo diagnosis, she was estimated to be between 7-8 weeks old; so I said 7-1/2 weeks then and based on that she's 11 weeks old today. 

As far as breed goes, while the majority opinion still lies in some type of pom mix, when I went to visit my mom, she says that with her coloring she looks like a german shepherd . . . so I think she's a minature german shepherd! I could make a fortune and fund all of our transport/rescue work  I just won't spay her and now all I need is to find a male miniature GSD--anyone know where I can find one? :uhoh:

So without further delay . . . here's a couple of CC in one of our bathroom sinks earlier today. She is just too stinking cute for her own good! Her ears are now sticking up all of the time (just like a minature GSD!) BTW, my husband calls her a devil dog as if you will look between her ears she looks like she has horns sticking up and she can be a little one when she doesn't get her way


----------



## jealous1

Amberbark--you may have hit on CC's mix. I guess her size would be from the pom, though, as I haven't seen a pap quite as small as she is (hasn't hit the 4 pound mark yet). While she doesn't carry her tail like a pom most of the time, when she is walking away from me her back end leans toward pom.


----------



## Karen519

*Terry*



jealous1 said:


> Sorry everyone for not posting a few pics before now--life has been pretty busy. CC continues to do well, think she's 10' tall, and not afraid of anything or anyone. When I first took her in and before we got the parvo diagnosis, she was estimated to be between 7-8 weeks old; so I said 7-1/2 weeks then and based on that she's 11 weeks old today.
> 
> As far as breed goes, while the majority opinion still lies in some type of pom mix, when I went to visit my mom, she says that with her coloring she looks like a german shepherd . . . so I think she's a minature german shepherd! I could make a fortune and fund all of our transport/rescue work  I just won't spay her and now all I need is to find a male miniature GSD--anyone know where I can find one? :uhoh:
> 
> So without further delay . . . here's a couple of CC in one of our bathroom sinks earlier today. She is just too stinking cute for her own good! Her ears are now sticking up all of the time (just like a minature GSD!) BTW, my husband calls her a devil dog as if you will look between her ears she looks like she has horns sticking up and she can be a little one when she doesn't get her way


Terry: I almost laughed out loud reading this-I love it, a MINIATURE GSD!!
Your husband's comment is priceless and I sure agree that she is too stinking cute for her own good. Bless you for rescuing her from death's door! So glad CC is HAPPY and well!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

CC reminds me a little bit of an Ewok-she's so darn cute. 

The new pics are great.


----------



## jealous1

Thanks, y'all. I have said from the beginning she looks like an Ewok  Now I just need to find her a perfect home


----------



## Our3dogs

She is cute!! When I saw the first pictures, her ears reminded me of a Papillon. They are also a small dog, which could account for her size.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

CC's so precious, who could resist her adorable face. 

I know you'll find a great home for her.


----------



## OutWest

So I was poking around the Internet, looking at dog photos and videos (as I often find myself doing ), and I came across a photo of a Keeshond and thought: that's little CC! Check out this link--the fur and the coloration around the eyes looks very like her I think: keeshond puppy - Google Search


----------



## hubbub

I finally had to comment after following this thread for so long  She is just adorable and I imagine that she'll continue to have that impish look (and personality) about her for the rest of her life.


----------

